# RivaTuner 2.20 - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (22. November 2008)

*Deutsche Sprachdatei für RivaTuner 2.20*

Wer RivaTuner 2.20 bereits installiert hat, kann sich mit GermanLocalization220.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten. Die Dateien werden danach automatisch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse entpackt. RivaTuner muss neu gestartet werden, anschließend kann die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt werden.

RivaTuner220.zip enthält die komplette Rivatuner-Installation und die deutsche Lokalisation. Die Zip-Datei wird in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpackt und anschließend das Setup aus dem Setup-Verzeichnis gestartet. Hierbei kann gleichzeitig die deutsche Lokalisation mit installiert werden.

Besitzer eines Core2 Prozessors können sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das Temperatur-Plugin C2DTemp2.zip für RivaTuner downloaden. In ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit Doppelklick installieren. 
Aktiviert wird es dann über das Setup der Hardwareüberwachung. Im erscheinenden Fenster 'Plugins' anklicken und ein Häkchen vor C2DTemp.dll setzen. Mit OK bestätigen und dann noch die Häkchen im bereits offenen Fenster der Hardwareüberwachungseinstellungen vor die gewünschten Feinheiten machen.
Anschließend werden die Daten laufend in der Hardwareüberwachung ausgegeben und können auch in Profilen zur Auslösung von Aktionen verwendet werden.

Gleiches gilt für den K8: CpuCoreDiode.zip

Und noch einige Plugins für:
SpeedFan: SpeedFan.zip, Sf2Rt.zip, SFSharedMem.zip
G92 Temperaturüberwachung: G92.zip

Installation kann von Fall zu Fall anders sein und ein kleines Feedback zu den Plugins wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## leorphee (24. November 2008)

bekomme beim entpacken der Sprach Datei immer eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## jetztaber (24. November 2008)

Na, dann scheu Dich nicht, die mitzuteilen!


----------



## leorphee (24. November 2008)

es steht immer da: das Archiv konnte nicht geöffnet werden. bei allen anderen Dateien klappt es. was mache ich falsch?


----------



## jetztaber (24. November 2008)

Hmm, ich habe die Dateien eben mal heruntergeladen und konnte beim Entpacken keinerlei Probleme nachvollziehen.

Welcher Entpacker kommt bei Dir zum Einsatz? Sind die Verknüpfungen damit korrekt?

Komprimiert wurden sie mit einer Kompatibilität zur Zip-Version 4.5. Sollte eigentlich jeder halbwegs aktuelle Packer/Entpacker damit umgehen können.


----------



## leorphee (24. November 2008)

ich benutze 7zip. alle anderen gehen ja zu entpacken, nur dieser eine nicht. Komisch...


----------



## leorphee (24. November 2008)

evtl. einen alternativen link?


----------



## jetztaber (24. November 2008)

Versuchs mal. Sonst pack ich ihn Dir um.


----------



## leorphee (24. November 2008)

okay der geht. Danke.!!!!


----------



## jetztaber (24. November 2008)

Bitte schön. Ich mach ihn aber wieder raus. 


*edit*
OMG, den Dialog wenn jemand liest...


----------

